# Clear Creek Thieves!



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Used to keep one of these shoved way way up top in the wheel well. Magnetic so it sticks to the strut mount area. You can put it anywhere though, and if in a good spot there's no way a thief would ever find it or know what they were feeling.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

That's terrible. Getting robbed is such a violation. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Danny-ob (May 14, 2014)

tuck your keys into your suspension is what i always do they are impossible to see and only found by feeling in exactly the right place.


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

That sucks big time but atleast they left you with the car and keys


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

If you're stashing keys, be aware of who can see you stash them. Hiding keys in a sneaky suspension spot doesn't do much good if someone sees you digging in your wheel well from 100 yards away.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

My Astral has a deep velcro pocket. Ignition and door key go with. Other keys put someplace out of sight. Or possibly put a spare set hidden with the magnetic box. Then no one can see you hiding them.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Shitty. That canyon is notorious for break-ins. Hope you two are having a good trip otherwise. I've got my spy network on the lookout for the stolen goods.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Get a Ford, they all have a keypad on drivers door. I love the fact I can leave keys in truck and not have to have them on ski mtn or river.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*This is a great solution*

Hitch Safe, Key Storage Hitches, Hide Car Key, Auto Key Safe, Trailer Hitch Covers, Receivers

Hope this can help others.

Lenny.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

GearDog said:


> Hitch Safe, Key Storage Hitches, Hide Car Key, Auto Key Safe, Trailer Hitch Covers, Receivers
> 
> Hope this can help others.
> 
> Lenny.



I've seen these in the past but the price is kind of steep and a 4 digit combo sitting at a multiday take-out isn't really all that safe anways. I can easily keep a key in my PFD and a hide-a-key safely tucked away for more legitimate "emergency" type situations.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

glenn said:


> I've seen these in the past but the price is kind of steep and a 4 digit combo sitting at a multiday take-out isn't really all that safe anways. I can easily keep a key in my PFD and a hide-a-key safely tucked away for more legitimate "emergency" type situations.



10,000 possible combinations seems reasonably safe. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

trickpony said:


> Subaru was broken into along Hwy 6 yesterday while getting a quick Clear Creek lap in -
> 
> Lesson learned: take your keys with you or put them in a better spot... and don't be a dumbass like I was and leave anything valuable around. Wah wahhhh :/


Rude behavior. I'd suggest a sting operation near a handy tree...........


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

glenn said:


> I've seen these in the past but the price is kind of steep and a 4 digit combo sitting at a multiday take-out isn't really all that safe anways. I can easily keep a key in my PFD and a hide-a-key safely tucked away for more legitimate "emergency" type situations.


Most of the combo locks I've seen have a tell (not sure what the real term is but the release mechanism acts different when the pin is in the correct position) on one or more pins. 10,000 should be crackable in 8 hours by brute force. If you can get even one of the pins to tell you are talking 1,000 combos and under and hour. I'm assuming the $70 goes into the housing and not re-inventing a more fool proof combo lock.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Wildh2onriver....

Exactly, well said.

Lenny.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

glenn said:


> Most of the combo locks I've seen have a tell (not sure what the real term is but the release mechanism acts different when the pin is in the correct position) on one or more pins. 10,000 should be crackable in 8 hours by brute force. If you can get even one of the pins to tell you are talking 1,000 combos and under and hour. I'm assuming the $70 goes into the housing and not re-inventing a more fool proof combo lock.


No one is going to waste 8 hours trying to crack open a trailer hitch combo safe. They will just break a window which takes less then a second.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

SteamboatBORN said:


> No one is going to waste 8 hours trying to crack open a trailer hitch combo safe. They will just break a window which takes less then a second.


No but like I said if even one pin is taken away it's less than an hour. My point is for $70 I'd want more protection than an hours time. I bet it would take an hour to find my hidden key as well and that protection costs less than $10. I drive a messy ass POS so hopefully they will move on to the next car anyways.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

craven_morhead said:


> If you're stashing keys, be aware of who can see you stash them. Hiding keys in a sneaky suspension spot doesn't do much good if someone sees you digging in your wheel well from 100 yards away.


Have that spot good to go with a key before you get to put in.
Have it there forever.

I'm not telling where mine is on any vehicle.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

glenn said:


> No but like I said if even one pin is taken away it's less than an hour. My point is for $70 I'd want more protection than an hours time. I bet it would take an hour to find my hidden key as well and that protection costs less than $10. I drive a messy ass POS so hopefully they will move on to the next car anyways.


Oh I get what you are saying, totally agree. Plus as the poster mentioned he left valuables in car. Sometimes you can not get around locking car with stuff inside that is worth something, but make sure its not in sight. I usually leave truck unlocked (because I forget to lock it!) up in my neck of the woods. Everything valuable is with with me (gear/cell/wallet) when on river or skiing.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss. I take a door key with me. I key ring it to the loop inside my vest pocket then that pocket is zipped closed.


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

https://www.masterlock.com/products/product_details/1467DAT


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there some reason not to just carry your keys with you? That's what I do.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

jaffy said:


> Is there some reason not to just carry your keys with you? That's what I do.


So do I and i keep a spare hidden in my schpin.... Never mind


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The reason to leave keys at the vehicle is mostly for emergency use. Lets say that you get strainered, beat down or chundered. Your crew can get your vehicle to you, or the hospital without having to get keys off your body. This may save minutes, or hours depending on where you are. Leaving keys on the vehicle may also mean the difference between a shuttle and walk / hitch hike back to the other vehicle if your buddy looses the keys or they don't happen to make it back to said vehicle with the shuttle group. I never take my keys as I also (until recently) did not have a secure and safe place on me for them to travel. I do tend to stash them on the vehicle in an inconspicuous spot or possibly under a roxk down by the river or on the other side of the hwy. I like the look of the hitch safe. I bet we start to see BlueTooth LE devices like this in the next year. There is already a deadbolt (https://lockitron.com/ and bike lock (http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/15/5718442/skylock-is-a-keyless-solar-powered-bike-lock-that-just-launched-a)


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

glenn said:


> Most of the combo locks I've seen have a tell (not sure what the real term is but the release mechanism acts different when the pin is in the correct position) on one or more pins. 10,000 should be crackable in 8 hours by brute force. If you can get even one of the pins to tell you are talking 1,000 combos and under and hour. I'm assuming the $70 goes into the housing and not re-inventing a more fool proof combo lock.


I've heard this also. But I would bet money that you wouldn't be able to figure out any of them. There was a 4 digit bike lock that was abandoned on the bike rack outside my work and instead of cutting it off we tried to figure out the combo so someone could use it. Researched all the tricks and techniques online and tried them all, to no avail. It was impossible to figure out any of the numbers for sure. I don't think any would be thieves would be able to figure that out either, nor would they risk hanging out at your car for an hour trying to get the combo even if they could get one of the numbers, which they wouldn't be able to. 

brendodendo I like the idea of stashing them somewhere nearby


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Shit happens on the river. A key on the river shouldn't be the only key you have with you.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

mattoak said:


> I've heard this also. But I would bet money that you wouldn't be able to figure out any of them. There was a 4 digit bike lock that was abandoned on the bike rack outside my work and instead of cutting it off we tried to figure out the combo so someone could use it. Researched all the tricks and techniques online and tried them all, to no avail. It was impossible to figure out any of the numbers for sure. I don't think any would be thieves would be able to figure that out either, nor would they risk hanging out at your car for an hour trying to get the combo even if they could get one of the numbers, which they wouldn't be able to.
> 
> brendodendo I like the idea of stashing them somewhere nearby


I'm not a thief, they are much better at cracking locks. I just mess around with them when I get my hands on a new lock. I've cracked a number of the 3 and 4 digit locks where I did not know the combo. The bad ones I can crack in under a minute. These don't look like the cheap ones but I bet they still have one pin with enough feedback to simply the problem. Buy it if you like, any protection is better than nothing and you probably won't get your safe broken into. I just don't like the economics of the protection provided.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

put your keys under fake pile of dog shit next to truck. joke


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I second the Ford pin entry system, its awesome! If I'll be away for several days, I pop the hood, just in case it has a dead battery upon return.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

mattoak said:


> I've heard this also. But I would bet money that you wouldn't be able to figure out any of them.


 
I've cracked many, many 3 and 4 digit combination locks. All that I did were under 10 mins (most are under 5, after then I give up unless I REALLY want in there). Because Of that I don't ever use one...key lock only.

I park in some sketchy places ("There ain't no law in these parts, son...." is a common "joke" among us) so I never ever leave anything valuable in the car. Anything that could even LOOK valuable gets hidden. If the area is really bad, I have been known to leave it unlocked. Once or twice I have come back to find someone rummaged, but found nothing to take and left no damage.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Amazon.com: Master Lock 5400D Select Access Key Storage Box with Set-Your-Own Combination Lock, 1-Pack: Home Improvement


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, riddle me this. The newer 4Runners don't have a mechanical key nor do they have an electronic keypad like the Fords. Your soul type of entry is a clicker that also has a proximity feature where you can unlock the door just by pulling the handle if you are in range of either front door or the trunk door. Is it worth hiding that $300 clicker somewhere far enough away from the car in the elements? Whether it's in a sealed container or not, I'm still having a hard time leaving one.

What would you do?


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

2kanzam said:


> I've cracked many, many 3 and 4 digit combination locks. All that I did were under 10 mins (most are under 5, after then I give up unless I REALLY want in there). Because Of that I don't ever use one...key lock only.
> 
> I park in some sketchy places ("There ain't no law in these parts, son...." is a common "joke" among us) so I never ever leave anything valuable in the car. Anything that could even LOOK valuable gets hidden. If the area is really bad, I have been known to leave it unlocked. Once or twice I have come back to find someone rummaged, but found nothing to take and left no damage.


No valuables and leave it unlocked. Really blow when if they steal vehicle but that is what insurance is for.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

yesimapirate said:


> Ok, riddle me this. The newer 4Runners don't have a mechanical key nor do they have an electronic keypad like the Fords. Your soul type of entry is a clicker that also has a proximity feature where you can unlock the door just by pulling the handle if you are in range of either front door or the trunk door. Is it worth hiding that $300 clicker somewhere far enough away from the car in the elements? Whether it's in a sealed container or not, I'm still having a hard time leaving one.
> 
> What would you do?


How much are replacement keys? Get some spares, hide one on the car away from those two areas and keep another in a drybag on the rio.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Replacement key is 300 bones. Not as simple or economical as going to Ace Hardware and having a copy made.

Also should have said 'sole' not 'soul'.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

yesimapirate said:


> Replacement key is 300 bones. Not as simple or economical as going to Ace Hardware and having a copy made.


Leave key on front seat and door unlocked and nothing of value in car. 9 times out of 10 people are looking for a quick grab and go. And if they do steal car, insurance will cover it.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Funny.

Insurance person - "Was your car locked when it was stolen?"
Me - "No."
Insurance person - click


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

yesimapirate said:


> Replacement key is 300 bones. Not as simple or economical as going to Ace Hardware and having a copy made.
> 
> Also should have said 'sole' not 'soul'.


Some cars aren't river cars. I think you may have purchased one.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

yesimapirate said:


> Funny.
> 
> Insurance person - "Was your car locked when it was stolen?"
> Me - "No."
> Insurance person - click


Car is stolen its stolen, how are they going to know if you locked it or not? LIE LIE LIE! Its 'Merica, Land of the Free, Land of the Lie!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

yesimapirate said:


> Funny.
> 
> Insurance person - "Was your car locked when it was stolen?"
> Me - "No."
> Insurance person - click


Love your profile picture too! I am wearing that shirt today. Chive On!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

*Back to the point*

Back to the task at hand. Who wants to set up these bastards? MFers are robbing kayakers!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

miker said:


> Back to the task at hand. Who wants to set up these bastards? MFers are robbing kayakers!


Repeat. Sting operation near a handy tree.

And the thing about leaving keys with the car, and the cost of copies?

You can leave the ignition key in the car, like under the seat/in the locked glove box, or in that empty yogurt container.

A key that unlocks only the door isn't expensive, in fact our dealer gives them to us on request, cause, you know, my wife keeps locking her keys in the car.

Carry the door key with you.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Schutzie said:


> Rude behavior. I'd suggest a sting operation near a handy tree...........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi6XtthI2F0

This is how they dealt with a bike thief up in Livingston.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Schutzie amends;

Sting operation near a convenient box canyon or parking area with single access point.

Will contribute towards paint ball supplies.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

paintball? Film it, it is legal as long as it is what the naked eye would have seen, contact law enforcement and charge them. A little record to make their days better. I wouldn't hire a thief.


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

Heck. Yes. That sting operation was MONEY!!!


----------

